# Spark Plug Problem



## kodiacnb (Dec 28, 2016)

I have a Craftsman 1650 30" B&S snow blower motor. Does anyone have or had a problem getting at the spark plug with the OHV cover in the way of the deep socket. Mine seems to be riding on the edge of the cover and does not seat properly. Can I/should I take the OHV cover off?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

kodiacnb said:


> I have a Craftsman 1650 30" B&S snow blower motor. Does anyone have or had a problem getting at the spark plug with the OHV cover in the way of the deep socket. Mine seems to be riding on the edge of the cover and does not seat properly. Can I/should I take the OHV cover off?


I have a B&S 305CC engine on mine, and I can get the plug out with a deep spark plug socket (thin walled with a rubber insert in it) without taking off the valve cover. 

If you have to remove the cover to get at it, do it. You don't want to break the plug by hitting it at an angle with the socket, or get it cross threaded going back in. 

Make sure you have a spare valve cover gasket handy before you start, just in case. If you have one in stock, then the old one will be fine. If you do not have one, the old one will break, and you will have to get a new one anyway. Murphy's law..


----------



## kodiacnb (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks, skutflut .... Guess I'll wait till I get a new gasket, I am prone to Murphy's Law. I'll see if I can get a thin walled socket first from a neighbour. Hate to break the seal in the cover.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I think everybody is prone to Murphy's law. It is, afterall, a law :biggrin:


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

G Evening Gents.....Quick tip on those OHV engines, as I have a few customers that insist on doing their 'Tune-Ups', then bring it to me with a cross threaded plug. Definitely a thin walled socket is needed. i use the Gold Super Deluxe extended sockets from Snap-On, Mac, S-K, that are long and knurled at the top. Well worth the $$$$$. I use a piece of 3/8" fuel line slipped over the end of the porcelain to start the plugs in the head. It will grip it tight enough to start it in, and flexible enough to NOT cross thread the plug. And that avoids the whole Valve Cover Removal, New Gasket Syndrome. HTH, J


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

JayzAuto1 ....
Excellent advice.... I've done that since learning the hard way..!!

OH..."skutflut"...... There has to be a story behind your name...! Care to share??


----------

